# Jimmy Bruno: 'No-nonsense Jazz Guitar'



## distressed_romeo (Oct 7, 2007)

I finally got this DVD after wanting it for ages, and it's easily one of the best instructionals I've ever brought. He's got a way of looking at chords and scales that makes it much easier to play over changes, as it dispenses with a lot of the conventional ideas about bebop scales and modal theory which make the mental processes much easier, as it allows you to think more in terms of melody and sound than theory. Plus, there's some excellent advice about training your ears to identify the sound of each note over the chord, which would be really useful for anyone interested in improvisational playing, not just jazzers.
He demonstrates his sweep/economy picking technique as well, which is insanely fluid and precise, and plays some sevenstring stuff (with a low A string) when he's talking about his approach to adding basslines to chords.

All in all this stuff's going to keep me occupied for ages. I can't really recommend it enough.


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 7, 2007)

I think to learning curve is a bit to steep, but then I'm not the master Sumerian 7string sorcery that you are.


----------



## shredfreak (Oct 10, 2007)

will be looking into this one since im getting into jazz lately.
Also his stuff on youtube looks amazing so this guy with some stuff for 7 would be a dream imo


----------

